# Keys stuck in the ignition / possible electrical issue



## bigcheese20 (Feb 5, 2010)

This site was exceptionally helpful w/ my earlier issue (steering wheel default) & am wondering if anyone has a clue what could be the issue this time. 

I went to get into my car this morning & my key fob didn't work. I Manually entered the car by using my key in the door (expecting the alarm to go off). I put the keys into the ignition & twist to start my car &.... NOTHING. I'm getting no display on my monitors (almost like there is no power to the car) & to make matters worse. I can't get the key out of the ignition. 

A couple things of note. 
1. I had both batteries replaced in December (as a precaution since both were originals) 

2. I've noticed that there may be a water seepage issue (noticed some water collected in the driver side floor of my car which may have gone unoticed because I'd attributed it to water from my feet when it was raining) I've neer seen any water accumulation on the floor during a dry day until this morning. 

First off. Anyone know how I can get the key out of the iginition w/o power (i.e is there a manual release switch?) 

Does anyone have any clue what may be the problem (baring in mind I didn't have the time to check the battery connections this morning etc.). has anyone had electrical shortages because of water seepage? 

Finally, Is there a way to get the car into neutral w/o power etc.? The last time w/ the steering wheel issue. I hade a devil of a time w/ the tow company becuase the wheels were locked etc.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried the "emergency start" procedure? From memory, I think you turn the key all the way to the right, then all the way to the left, then all the way to the right again. I think what it does is signal the car to use the accessory battery to provide cranking power.


----------



## bigcheese20 (Feb 5, 2010)

In my yanking around of the keys, I believe I would've gone through the emergency start up procedure, but i'll try a little more precisely when I get back from work today (along w/ checkng the battery & connections etc).


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

There was a similar post a few days ago.. someone had the key stuck. There is a little pilot hole for something like a paperclip to release the key at about nine o'clock on the lock escutcheon... I think....


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I'd bet money your drains are clogged, water has come inside..and your floorboards are filled with water. 

Unfortunately, the Kessy Start/Access module is located under the driver side carpet and water will get in it and short it out. 

Easy enough to check for the water. Lie on the ground next to your driver side door. Look underneath and you will see a couple round rubber access plugs on the floorpan. Take a screwdriver and pry one of those out and water will pour out. 

Not a cheap repair. Even buying the part yourself will cost about $500 + a core charge + install and programming. Then you still need to clean out all your drains to prevent it from happening again. 

All this costs $$$$ to get done at a dealer. 

Did the same repair ourselves last year, and have seen several others have the same problem. Common.


----------



## bigcheese20 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks. I did notice a notch in the key opening. Numbskull that I am. I just tried pushing it in w/ my fingers. I'll bring a series of paper clips (of varying size to see if I can get the keys out at least). It's never a good situation to leave a car unattended w/ the keys in the ignition. LOL I covered it w/ a hat. I love the Phaeton, but its been giving me nothing but trouble for last 4-5 Months. & cost me a bundle in the process.


----------



## bigcheese20 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks POWERDUB. I'll look into getting the parts myself as my dealer is never cheap nor accomodating. Any idea about how to get the car into neutral for towing? last time I couldn't it took quit a bit of doing & scraped the front portion of my car a bit while removing from the flatbed (something i'd certainly like to avoid this time around).


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Too simple but...*

Hi: 

PowerDubs probably has the right answer with water problems and the Kessy module. However, I did not like the fact that your keyfob did not open your door and then the key was obviously not recognized since nothing powered up. Of course all of this can be explained by a wet Kessy module. However, what about the battery in the keyfob? Is it any good? If it were bad, I could see a similar scenario - must open door manually and then the Phaeton grabs the key since it thinks an intruder is trying to start the car with the wrong key. Does the chip in the key require battery power from the keyfob? I have on accasion, by accident, tried using my Phaeton key in my wife's Touareg and the Touareg does not like it at all. I have thought that I was not going to get the key out. 

Just a simple possibility before you star throwing money at the problem. Good luck.


----------



## bigcheese20 (Feb 5, 2010)

That could be a possibility, as it's not the first time my key fob hasn't worked (I've never experienced it, but my lady friend swore up & down it's not worked for her a few times). I'll at least see about ordering another set of keys (which is always good to have anyway), before I start throwing money at an issue that's not yet been properly diagnosed. However, I have a very good feeling that POWERDUBS is right. because I think I detect a slight odor in the air that smells a bit like burnt circuits. 

You do raise a good point though as it seems nothing is working (no door lights, no alarm indicator lights, like a completely dead car that just grabbed on to my keys). Which could mean a battery issue or a security lock down scenario as well. 

I didn't get the chance to check the battery connections or charge just yet (got home very late & will have to check when the light is a little more proper). 

I also tried getting the key out using a paper clip - which didn't work. I'll have to try something a little more substantial next attempt. 

And again. if anyone has any idea how to get the car into neutral w/o power of any kind. I'd truly appreciate the input.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The transponder in the key has nothing to do with the battery in the key. Sorry. 

As for getting the car into neutral- 

Pull down the silver part on the bottom of the shift lever. Once that is down, the wood trim on the front can be *carefully* pried off. Behind that, you will see a small metal clip similar to a paper clip. Stick a small screwdriver behind that and slide it out. Once that is out, grab the shift knob and yank it upwards and it will side off. 

Next, take a small screw driver and *carefully* work it around the edges of the wood trim that surrounds the shifter. Once you can get your fingers on it, you can pull upwards on it to release it from its clips. 

Now you have access to the shifter mechanism. In front of the shifter, you will see the shift lock release solenoid. This is what gets activated when you push on the brake pedal. There is a 'button' you can push to manually release the lock and put the car into neutral. 

I'll look at my folders to see if I have any pictures of anything. I've had to do this many times..


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Any updates?


----------



## Corey E. (Aug 28, 2012)

*How to release your key if locked in the ignition*

At 9 o'clock on your ignition switch is a cover for the button to release your key, if your key is locked in the ignition switch. You have to remove this cover to expose the button that will release the key. Once the cover is removed use a paperclip to push on the button. Pushing the button with the paperclip and at the same time turn the key counter Clock wise, this will release the key and you can pull it out from the ignition switch. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Corey E. said:


> At 9 o'clock on your ignition switch is a cover for the button to release your key, if your key is locked in the ignition switch. You have to remove this cover to expose the button that will release the key. Once the cover is removed use a paperclip to push on the button. Pushing the button with the paperclip and at the same time turn the key counter Clock wise, this will release the key and you can pull it out from the ignition switch. Hope this is helpful!



The last update to this thread was in 2010.


My 2004 doesn't have the cover, or it's glued shut. Either my 2004 was made after that "feature" was removed or had the TSB performed on it. Mine seemed like the cover wasn't removable in the first place. It didn't seem to be glued down, it seemed to be molded in. It wasn't going to come off and I gave up trying because I didn't want to buy a new ignition switch.


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

Went to start my car the other day (W12), main battery was very flat. Turned the key, it started then stalled and wouldn't release the key! Everything was dead after that. Good thing I have a spare to open the trunk and charge the battery. As soon as I connected the charge it released, just low voltage in my case.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Drehkraft said:


> Went to start my car the other day (W12), main battery was very flat. Turned the key, it started then stalled and wouldn't release the key! Everything was dead after that. Good thing I have a spare to open the trunk and charge the battery. As soon as I connected the charge it released, just low voltage in my case.


In my case I made the mistake of putting my key in the ignition when the batteries were disconnected. If I remember correctly, I was thinking "old school" and wanted to put the shifter in neutral. On any other car (with an automatic) I have owned you do that by turning the ignition key to release the shifter. I realized my mistake just as I put the key in the ignition but it was too late. 

I got dummy keys for both Phaetons at a locksmith's. They are just plain generic keys that will unlock the trunk and lock or unlock the driver's door. If I am messing around in my storage unit for a few minutes, I lock whichever Phaeton that's running just to give the battery just that little bit extra charge (or probably keep it from that slight discharge from starting it again in a few minutes).


----------



## Raven23c (Apr 8, 2016)




----------

